# Boots on a budget



## C-Man57 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi, I live in Alaska and ive been really into snowboarding all my life, but only really got to get out and do it last year, as my parents wouldn’t buy me a board, and I couldn’t afford one myself. I began renting last year, and found I was a natural, (I had been snowboarding at a young age with a friends board, so I figured I would) Anyways, now that I don’t want to rent anymore (because resort boots are nasty) I need to find a good pair of boots to buy. But, I’m on a budget of a maximum of 150$, if I could go below that it would be even better. I was sized at a snowboard boot size 11 on the online sizer. The reason for the budget is that my feet are still growing, so the boots don’t need to hold up for more than 2 maybe 3 seasons. A preferable boot would be a 6 or 7 flex, and quick lace, but obviously the budget restricts me so the next best thing. Also, any suggestions for places I can get last years or two years + old boots that were never sold. 
Sorry for the long thread, and thanks.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

C-Man57 said:


> Hi, I live in Alaska and ive been really into snowboarding all my life, but only really got to get out and do it last year, as my parents wouldn’t buy me a board, and I couldn’t afford one myself. I began renting last year, and found I was a natural, (I had been snowboarding at a young age with a friends board, so I figured I would) Anyways, now that I don’t want to rent anymore (because resort boots are nasty) I need to find a good pair of boots to buy. But, I’m on a budget of a maximum of 150$, if I could go below that it would be even better. I was sized at a snowboard boot size 11 on the online sizer. The reason for the budget is that my feet are still growing, so the boots don’t need to hold up for more than 2 maybe 3 seasons. A preferable boot would be a 6 or 7 flex, and quick lace, but obviously the budget restricts me so the next best thing. Also, any suggestions for places I can get last years or two years + old boots that were never sold.
> Sorry for the long thread, and thanks.


Try looking in backcountry outlet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Try Ebay for a decent used pair of boots?


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

you really should get measured.
My mate just tried on my old boots who is a UK8 they are to small for him - while I am a UK9 but fit me perfectly.
We put this down to the boxtoe area being small for his big toe!

Anyway, Its worth checking manufacturers websites as well. I bought a STR8JKT direct from Salomon for £100 which is a lot less than $150!


----------



## C-Man57 (Oct 24, 2017)

Psi-Man said:


> Try Ebay for a decent used pair of boots?


Thanks! There are some boots on there I will definitely be taking a look at.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's not going to be hard to find boots. Geartrade, theclymb, Craigslist, online discounted boots from previous seasons but find the right boot then buy. Is there a place you can try on any boots? Sports Chalet? Or where's our community foot sizer? @Wiredsport


----------



## C-Man57 (Oct 24, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the Burton Moto 2016 or the Burton Ruler 2008? Not too worried about year specific, but those are the best options I've found at hardly used for 80$ each.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

Motos are pretty basic and fairly soft. Not bad as such (for the price point)but hmm. I bought a pair of motos on my first trip and wore them twice. Mainly because they were the wrong size but I knew even in the right size I wouldn?t be happy with them. The rules (at the time) were basically the same but just a bit stiffer (and maybe slightly better tech). I?m sure you?ll find a good deal on something decent if you keep looking


----------



## C-Man57 (Oct 24, 2017)

Paul Lower said:


> Motos are pretty basic and fairly soft. Not bad as such (for the price point)but hmm. I bought a pair of motos on my first trip and wore them twice. Mainly because they were the wrong size but I knew even in the right size I wouldn?t be happy with them. The rules (at the time) were basically the same but just a bit stiffer (and maybe slightly better tech). I?m sure you?ll find a good deal on something decent if you keep looking


Thanks! That's kind of what I was thinking when I read about them, I would probably find them far too soft for my riding style.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dont get motos or used.

if you're on a budget thats what you do when u dont ask people who know.


----------



## C-Man57 (Oct 24, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> dont get motos or used.
> 
> if you're on a budget thats what you do when u dont ask people who know.


Well what should I do then? Right now I'm looking at a pair of Burton Rulers: https://www.geartrade.com/item/5112...ots-size-11-excellent-condition#1508978899593

But I mean, if there's better options I would love to hear about them. Like I said before, it only needs to hold up for 1 maybe 2 seasons because my feet are going to grow alot.


----------



## C-Man57 (Oct 24, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> dont get motos or used.
> 
> if you're on a budget thats what you do when u dont ask people who know.


What do you recommend I get? Right now I am looking at a pair of 2008 burton rulers: https://www.geartrade.com/item/5112...ots-size-11-excellent-condition#1508978899593 If you have other suggestions I would love to hear them, and remember they only have to last 1 maybe 2 seasons because my feet are growing fast.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I picked up a pair of DC Phase snowboard boots for $40 last year with a coupon code on the DC site. In fact they were so cheap i bought two pairs, and sold one pair for $80. They are a very simple boot, but super comfortable. 

One thing with boots is that you will probably find that your feet will have their own preferences. My feet like Burton and DC boots, and hate just about every other boot - pressure points, too narrow etc. Only way to find out is to go to a shop and try them.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

C-Man57 said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Burton Moto 2016 or the Burton Ruler 2008? Not too worried about year specific, but those are the best options I've found at hardly used for 80$ each.


Sierra Trading Post has some brand new Deeluxe boots for like, $100. I am not familiar with the brand, but at that price I'm tempted to buy a pair of the PF's just for grins.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

This is a tough sport on a budget. My advice, make more money. Get a summer job and save your dough for gear. It's not my business, but how do you afford lift tickets? That's the most expensive part of the sport for me. Snow gear is also extremely expensive. I just dropped several hundred on outer wear for the kids, ugh they won't stop growing. Maybe I need a summer job. 

Anyhow good luck. I'm sure those Rulers would be fine. Fit is the most important. Anybody will have a shitty day in $700 boots if they don't fit.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

david_z said:


> Sierra Trading Post has some brand new Deeluxe boots for like, $100. I am not familiar with the brand, but at that price I'm tempted to buy a pair of the PF's just for grins.


Never used Deeluxe before but I picked up a pair of Deemon PFs for $100, along with some base layers, socks, sunglasses. Should receive the shipment later this week, looking forward to trying them on and checking the fit. STP has a pretty good return policy, so no worries if they do not fit.

STP still has a good selection of Deeluxe boots in stock, not all sizes available. Also have some Ride, Rome, DC and a few Burton boots.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Kid anything is doable...the question is are you willing to do what it takes. I know kids that grow, pick and sell sweet corn (4 for a 1$) at the farmer's market on kids' day, another kid that chops and stacks (cords) of wood and another that mows and does yard work in the hood. When my kids were young...4th to 6th grade, I would match them 1:1 $ on what they earned for their pass and gear. Then after that, it was get a frick'n job! One of my kids worked at McD's the other one helped paint her uncle's house, did kid, house and pet sitting to get money for her season's pass and gear.

Point is...its not your budget...its where you choose to focus your energy/attention in order to reach your goal. Budgets are fairly limiting....imagination, strategy and execution are fairly unlimited.


----------

